
Show HN: Is this headline fake or not? - tristan123456
https://isthisheadlinefake.com
======
eyx
It took me a while to figure out that I should drag the headline left or
right. I first tried to click the red "fake" and green "not", I tried to click
on the headline, etc. I then realized that it was written in the light grey
message to which I was not paying attention.

It may be my fault, just giving the feedback in case it can help to improve
the UX.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Same for me. The UI is not obvious.

------
tristan123456
We live in crazy times - but can you tell how crazy?

Hello HN, A friend and I made this to show two things: \- Neural networks have
become incredibly good at producing grammatically correct but completely
nonsensical text \- There are so many nonsensical headlines nowadays, it's
hard to distinguish fake from real

Have fun!

Happy for all feedback. GitHub at
[https://github.com/TristanMenzinger/IsThisHeadlineFakeOrNot](https://github.com/TristanMenzinger/IsThisHeadlineFakeOrNot)
(frontend only).

~~~
barking
Very good. I thought I'd have no trouble but did. On windows , where there's
loads of room, if you had fake and true to either side of the cards that would
be helpful

------
rgossiaux
Fun idea!

I will say that the interface feels a bit mobile-first to a fault: the swiping
interaction isn't very desktop friendly. It'd be nice to have some buttons to
click on for those of us using mice or trackpads.

~~~
tristan123456
You're absolutely right. We'll add that.

------
sdflhasjd
I don't think I can agree with the claim about perfect grammar, a lot of the
fake headlines had grammatical errors.

I found the easy way of identifying the real from the fake (aside from the
grammatical errors) was basically the absurd or extreme (typical clickbait) vs
logical nonsense.

Examples

> The haunted is not what we think it's

> The Most Common Words You'd Name You... But Couldn't Names

Grammatical error

> These adorable pets are supporting the womens march

Just typical clickbait

> Shane Nakua's Cameo Line is just like any young girl's face

I don't understand what that is actually trying to say, so I put it in the
logical nonsense pile.

------
Vagantem
The backgrounds disappear for me and all the headlines melt together, so I
can't distinguish them before making my choice. I'm using adblocker and an old
version of chrome though, so might only be a problem for me. Image:
ibb.co/qg9yrMh

~~~
tristan123456
Ow, I'm sorry. I'll look into that. What Chrome Version are you on?

~~~
Vagantem
Working on a really old computer, realised I had Chrome 67

------
Aeolun
I think the problem with this is that it’s not fun because it’s too hard :/
headlines have seriously degenerated.

------
henearkr
Web gangsters will definetly appreciate this great new training resource! ;)

------
sabas123
This made me tilted from losing too much

~~~
quickthrower2
Me too. My first streak was 6 and I’m not going to beat it

